# Hammer Coral troubles



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Fairly recently I established a 12 gal. nano-cube and everything is going well except my hammer coral seems to be slowly diminishing. Would this be a lack of trace elements? Calcium is above sufficient and the water flow that the coral receives is about right from what I've read. I had it at the very top of the live rock, but that's where the problem first popped up, so I moved it down and nothing has changed thus far. Any advice is much appreciated. Here's a couple of pics for reference....



















Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

How long have you had the hammer coral? What are your other water parameters? Alk, PO4, NO3?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

1.026

Nitrates are around 5


Right now I don't have a phosphate reading, but I do have Fluval Lab Series Phosphate Remover in the second chamber of the nano.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow adam......

Its looking nice..

Is that the tall tank you had?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! Actually this is a nano-cube that I purchased not so long ago. Everything is going great so far, except for this issue with the hammer coral.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I recommend dipping it in Kent Tech-D to kill off pathogens to help stop tissue recession. Also put carbon (MarineLand Black Diamond) in the filter and change weekly as well as a ensuring a decent flow around the affected area. All one can do is wait and hope for the best.

HTH


----------

